# Importante - Mudança de plataforma no fórum



## Administrador (14 Set 2014 às 07:31)

Como muitos de vocês sabem o MeteoPT.com utiliza o vBulletin como plataforma para o seu fórum desde o seu início em Agosto de 2005. Nestes 9 anos muito mudou no mundo da Internet e do desenvolvimento web, novos problemas surgiram assim como novas tecnologias para os resolver. Um exemplo clássico é a necessidade de que as páginas se adaptem à resolução de cada utilizador, ao invés de ter um tamanho fixo. Como tal a actual versão do vBulletin usada no fórum, desenvolvida há cerca de 10 anos, embora perfeitamente funcional, ficou naturalmente obsoleta. Embora isto pudesse ser parcialmente resolvido através de uma actualização para uma versão mais recente do vBulletin e que seria a decisão mais lógica, tal vem sendo sucessivamente adiado pois o caminho que este software tem vindo a seguir não tem sido o melhor. Logo ao invés da actualização optamos por fazer a transição para um novo software: xenForo.

Essa transição terá lugar em breve e assim que houver uma data - que será sempre num período de acalmia meteorológica - serão avisados aqui no fórum através de uma mensagem onde estão agora os links para os seguimentos. Durante o tempo que a transição durar o fórum ficará em modo de leitura e não poderão colocar mensagens até a transição ficar completa. Este tempo não deverá ultrapassar as 6 horas.

Algumas considerações sobre esta transição:

- A secção Comunidade do portal e a galeria associada a este fórum deixarão de existir. No entanto os links para as imagens vão continuar a funcionar. Mais tarde irá ser criado um serviço para hospedagem de imagens no portal para evitar odesaparecimento de imagens antigas no fórum a que se assiste hoje, especialmente aquelas hospedadas em imageshack.us.

- As Mensagens Privadas passarão a ser chamadas de Conversas e passará a ser possível mais de duas pessoas participarem nessa "conversa" privada. No entanto o funcionamento é praticamente semelhante e igualmente simples.

- Como qualquer mudança, ao início será estranho e poderá levar algum tempo para se familiarizarem. Mas com o tempo verão que a mudança foi para bastante melhor.

____________________________________________________________________

A nova versão do fórum está agora activa. Se tiverem dúvidas, queixas ou questões podem usar este tópico para as colocar.


----------



## rubenpires93 (14 Set 2014 às 09:44)

O forum com este upgrade mantém a imagem? Ou seja templates!?


----------



## Zapiao (14 Set 2014 às 11:57)

Já fizeram o mesmo em outro forum português e realmente foi para melhor, muitas novas adaptaçoes que custam um pouco ao principio sim mas no fim vale a pena.

Venha o xenForo.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2014 às 12:19)

O xenForo é realmente superior, e gosto imenso do que da para fazer com ele, tanto de um ponto de vista administrativo como de utilizador. Excelente escolha!


----------



## Administrador (14 Set 2014 às 16:32)

rubenpires disse:


> O forum com este upgrade mantém a imagem? Ou seja templates!?



Não, o template terá de ser mudado. Mas o novo é baseado neste no que toca ao esquema de cores.


----------



## bigfire (14 Set 2014 às 17:31)

Não sei se percebi, mas todas as fotografias deste fórum vão desaparecer?


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2014 às 17:39)

bigfire disse:


> Não sei se percebi, mas todas as fotografias deste fórum vão desaparecer?



Não, basicamente a secção de imagens da comunidade que está na página inicial vai desaparecer. Os links para as mesmas imagens (as já existentes) continuarão a funcionar, no entanto. O que vai acontecer é que o fórum vai ter um novo sistema de alojamento de imagens (tipo imageshack, imgur, etc.) para os membros as meterem nos posts, para evitar que ao fim de uns anos os links se tornem obsoletos, como acontece, por exemplo, nos seguimentos de anos anteriores, onde as imagens ou desapareceram, ou estão trocadas.


----------



## fsl (14 Set 2014 às 22:49)

Uma pergunta : os Sites actualmente alojados no server meteopt.com serão afectados ?


----------



## CptRena (14 Set 2014 às 22:56)

fsl disse:


> Uma pergunta : os Sites actualmente alojados no server meteopt.com serão afectados ?



Vou falar de cor, mas com conhecimento de como funcionam estas coisas.

Não, não serão afectados. O servidor manter-se-á o mesmo. O que muda são alguns ficheiros apenas e redireccionamentos.
O URI http://www.meteopt.com/forum/ em vez de ir ter à versão vBulletin vai ter à pasta da nova plataforma.


----------



## fsl (14 Set 2014 às 23:13)

CptRena disse:


> Vou falar de cor, mas com conhecimento de como funcionam estas coisas.
> 
> Não, não serão afectados. O servidor manter-se-á o mesmo. O que muda são alguns ficheiros apenas e redireccionamentos.
> O URI http://www.meteopt.com/forum/ em vez de ir ter à versão vBulletin vai ter à pasta da nova plataforma.



Obrigado pela informação.

Embora fora deste tópico, pedia ajuda para actualizar a versão JOOMLA do meu site, que é ainda a 1.5.26 e agora requer migração que sozinho não consigo fazer. Agradeço desde já.


----------



## PauloSR (20 Set 2014 às 18:07)

Sera uma bela mudança! Parabéns


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Set 2014 às 18:11)

Uma questão, após a migração o forum ficará disponível através da aplicação Tapatalk ou ter-se-há que esperar "uns dias"? (ou simplesmente não afectará este serviço?)


----------



## rubenpires93 (20 Set 2014 às 18:50)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Uma questão, após a migração o forum ficará disponível através da aplicação Tapatalk ou ter-se-há que esperar "uns dias"? (ou simplesmente não afectará este serviço?)



Boa questão! Estou curioso para ver como vai ficar 
Aproveitar para a despedida desta


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Set 2014 às 20:14)

Penso que o XenForo tem suporte nativo a Tapatalk. Pelo menos o suporte manteve se noutro fórum que mudou de vBulletin para XenForo.


----------



## Administrador (20 Set 2014 às 22:09)

O xenForo não tem suporte nativo para Tapatalk mas esse serviço estará disponível assim que o novo fórum ficar activo, salvo algum problema inesperado.


----------



## rubenpires93 (21 Set 2014 às 05:21)

Mudança feita


----------



## Administrador (21 Set 2014 às 05:27)

Sim, está feito.

Não se esqueçam de avisar caso vejam que algo não está como devia.


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Set 2014 às 07:42)

Está bom


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2014 às 08:40)

Bom dia, 

está muito bonito o novo look do meteopt.com :

Recebo na mesma as notificações dos forum subscritos através do Tapatalk

Ao princípio fazia-me alguma confusão o tentar  ver as mensagens mais recentes dos tópicos, mas para isso basta clicar em novas mensagens, passar o rato sobre o seguimento pretendido e depois clicar na última página.

Bom trabalho!


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2014 às 08:57)

Outra boa novidade que notei, o editar as assinaturas é agora mais fácil e rápido pois quer as fontes tamanho ou cores são assumidas automáticamente.

Qual o tamanho máximo que é aceite para as  fotografias?

Reparei que algumas fotos com tamanhos muito grandes foram redimensionadas, não ficando outros tamanhos disponíveis ( barra amarela ), isto facilita bastante a navegação, em especial nos dispositivos móveis.


----------



## Célia Salta (21 Set 2014 às 09:39)

esta fixe, gostei da mudança


----------



## Albifriorento (21 Set 2014 às 09:55)

Primeiro estranha-se, depois entranha-se....

Ainda gosto mais do outro, mas penso que com o tempo todos vamos lá, parabens ao fórum pela mudança.


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2014 às 10:17)

Está mais bonito assim, mas vai custar um pouco a habituar-me. 

O que são os "Pontos de troféu"?


----------



## Aspvl (21 Set 2014 às 10:41)

Bom dia .
Uma boa mudança, mas custa sempre um bocadinho...
Queria só referir que no topo da página, ao lado do ícone da "casinha", no separador FÓRUM, há uma opção que se intitula "Marcar fóruns como *lídos". *Deverá, porém, ler-se  "Marcar fóruns como *lidos".*


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Set 2014 às 11:04)

Gostei destas mudanças no fórum !


----------



## invent (21 Set 2014 às 11:13)

Boas, parabéns pela mudança, parece bom este novo software.
Queria só alertar para o caso de na versão 32.0.2 (penso que é a mais recente) do Firefox não está a funcionar devidamente a funcionalidade scroll down/up do rato 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  penso que tal situação se deva por causa do aparecimento de uma segunda barra lateral onde pelo que parece, esta assume o tamanho total da página/tópico, fica uma imagem para ilustrar melhor a situação. http://i.imgur.com/avOVtou.jpg


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2014 às 11:20)

Snifa disse:


> Outra boa novidade que notei, o editar as assinaturas é agora mais fácil e rápido pois quer as fontes tamanho ou cores são assumidas automáticamente.
> 
> Qual o tamanho máximo que é aceite para as  fotografias?
> 
> Reparei que algumas fotos com tamanhos muito grandes foram redimensionadas, não ficando outros tamanhos disponíveis ( barra amarela ), isto facilita bastante a navegação, em especial nos dispositivos móveis.


Continua igual, só desapareceu a barra amarela. Se passares o rato por cima de uma imagem muito grande aparece-te uma caixa de texto a cinzento que te permite clicar e ver a imagem no tamanho original.

Quanto às mudanças, há sempre coisas que gostamos mais e outras que gostamos menos. Será uma questão de hábito. No geral, penso que foi uma boa mudança!


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2014 às 11:26)

João Pedro disse:


> Continua igual, só desapareceu a barra amarela. Se passares o rato por cima de uma imagem muito grande aparece-te uma caixa de texto a cinzento que te permite clicar e ver a imagem no tamanho original.
> 
> Quanto às mudanças, há sempre coisas que gostamos mais e outras que gostamos menos. Será uma questão de hábito. No geral, penso que foi uma boa mudança!



Certo, reparei agora que sim, as imagens continuam a vir nos tamanhos em que é feito o upload, penso que deveria ser imposto um limite máximo, uns 900 px ou 1000px  do lado maior com resize automático para todas as imagens acima desse tamanho, tirando a  opção ver em tamanho maior.

Há imagens que são inseridas com 3000 e mais pixeis do lado maior, a meu ver isso não acrescenta nada à imagem, e apenas serve para aumentar a memória e tráfegos de internet.


----------



## Célia Salta (21 Set 2014 às 11:28)

boas so notei uma coisa mal, que é a apresentação das horas a que os membros respondem  estão erradas


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2014 às 11:31)

Snifa disse:


> Certo, reparei agora que sim, as imagens continuam a vir nos tamanhos em que é feito o upload, penso que deveria ser imposto um limite máximo, uns 900 px do lado maior com resize automático para todas as imagens acima desse tamanho, tirando a  opção ver em tamanho maior.


Concordo. Eu por exemplo costumo colocá-las com um máximo de 1024 px no lado maior, que penso ser o máximo aceitável, e a foto era redimensionada. Agora já não é.


----------



## Snifa (21 Set 2014 às 11:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Concordo. Eu por exemplo costumo colocá-las com um máximo de 1024 px no lado maior, que penso ser o máximo aceitável, e a foto era redimensionada. Agora já não é.



Sim, até 1024 px parece-me bem razoável, 1024 px é mais que suficiente para visualizar e apreciar uma imagem on line  num ecrã de computador ou tablet


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2014 às 11:40)

Reparei agora também numa coisa; fiz um "gostar" a um post do Snifa e aparece "Você gosta disto.", ao fazer o mesmo a um post da célia salta apareceu-me "You like this."...  Curioso não?


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Set 2014 às 12:03)

O fórum está excelente, belo template! Parabéns!


----------



## bigfire (21 Set 2014 às 12:12)

Bela imagem do fórum, ainda faz um bocado de confusão, mas está muito bom .


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2014 às 12:13)

Bela mudança, ficou com um aspecto espectacular,clara melhoria.


----------



## Rachie (21 Set 2014 às 12:42)

Bom dia. No telemóvel a página carrega muito melhor que na outra versão. Fica tudo ajustado ao ecrã inclusive as imagens. No entanto na identificação dos membros já não aparece a localização. Dava jeito que aparecesse porque assim ficamos logo a saber onde se está a passar o que sem ter de sair da página para ir aos perfis.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Set 2014 às 12:49)

Parabéns à Administração pela mudança...
A "cara" nova está excelente.


----------



## criz0r (21 Set 2014 às 13:52)

Tenho de dar os meus parabéns á administração e a todos no geral por esta nova "Face" do nosso Fórum . Tudo o que vier para melhor é sempre bem-vindo.


----------



## talingas (21 Set 2014 às 15:20)

Já fazia falta!  Parabéns ficou bastante agradável.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Set 2014 às 15:37)

Excelente o aspecto novo do forum! O Tapatalk em nada foi afectado também! 
Estou a gostar bastante!


----------



## ACalado (21 Set 2014 às 16:28)

Grande mudança com um aspecto mais clean e actualizado. Agora é só habituar


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Set 2014 às 17:32)

Muito melhor assim!  Continuem assim


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Set 2014 às 18:31)

Como é que se apaga comentários?


----------



## Fernando Costa (21 Set 2014 às 19:08)

Muito boa mudança. Gosto bastante da nova plataforma. Parabéns


----------



## Zapiao (21 Set 2014 às 23:16)

Não dá para alterar a côr do forum, tipo de branco para escuro?


----------



## 1337 (21 Set 2014 às 23:29)

Estava muito habituado ao outro


----------



## Agreste (21 Set 2014 às 23:44)

uma coisa que ainda não descobri é como se apagam mensagens... às vezes escrevemos coisas que outros utlizadores do forum já escreveram imediatamente antes de nós. Pra não encher a página de respostas iguais.


----------



## Administrador (21 Set 2014 às 23:58)

Antes de mais obrigado a todos pelo feedback!

Vamos às dúvidas...



MSantos disse:


> Está mais bonito assim, mas vai custar um pouco a habituar-me.
> 
> O que são os "Pontos de troféu"?



Essa função está desactivada. Isso seriam troféus que os membros ganhavam assim que atingissem uma determinada marca, como por exemplo atingir as 1000 mensagens ou 100 'likes'.



invent disse:


> Boas, parabéns pela mudança, parece bom este novo software.
> Queria só alertar para o caso de na versão 32.0.2 (penso que é a mais recente) do Firefox não está a funcionar devidamente a funcionalidade scroll down/up do rato
> 
> 
> ...



Não consigo reproduzir esse erro no meu PC. O que fazes para que te apareça um scroll duplo?



Snifa disse:


> Certo, reparei agora que sim, as imagens continuam a vir nos tamanhos em que é feito o upload, penso que deveria ser imposto um limite máximo, uns 900 px ou 1000px  do lado maior com resize automático para todas as imagens acima desse tamanho, tirando a  opção ver em tamanho maior.
> 
> Há imagens que são inseridas com 3000 e mais pixeis do lado maior, a meu ver isso não acrescenta nada à imagem, e apenas serve para aumentar a memória e tráfegos de internet.



Anteriormente essas imagens enormes eram colocadas no fórum na mesma, mas eram redimensionadas visualmente para um tamanho fixo (800x600), mas a imagem em si continuava grande e pesada. Agora as imagens são redimensionadas consoante a resolução usada ou o tamanho da janela do browser. Quem usa uma resolução maior, como 1920x1080, vai preferir que uma imagem de 1600x1200 não seja redimensionada.

Quanto àqueles que acedem ao fórum pelo telemóvel, são os utilizadores que colocam as imagens que têm de ter bom senso de não exagerar quando são excessivamente grandes de vários Mb e que isso pode prejudicar aqueles que usam tráfego móvel. Quando a imagem é alojada externamente não temos controlo sobre o tamanho da mesma. Foi melhorado o tutorial de alojamento de imagens relativamente a isso, e o assunto consta das condições de utilização. Com a proliferação dos smartphones e tablets haverá mais atenção por parte da moderação para exageros nesse campo.



Rachie disse:


> Bom dia. No telemóvel a página carrega muito melhor que na outra versão. Fica tudo ajustado ao ecrã inclusive as imagens. No entanto na identificação dos membros já não aparece a localização. Dava jeito que aparecesse porque assim ficamos logo a saber onde se está a passar o que sem ter de sair da página para ir aos perfis.



Se o ecrã do telemóvel for muito pequeno o tema no telemóvel tem esse comportamento devido à falta de espaço, não há nada que possa fazer.



Miguel96 disse:


> Como é que se apaga comentários?



Mensagens? Agora já é possível apagarem e editarem as próprias mensagens, mas têm um tempo limite de 12 horas para o fazerem.



Zapiao disse:


> Não dá para alterar a côr do forum, tipo de branco para escuro?



Lamento mas não é possível.


----------



## Agreste (22 Set 2014 às 00:03)

Ok... tentar evitar que os seguimentos se tornem em páginas de diálogo com respostas repetidas... senão fica insuportável pra quem lê.


----------



## invent (22 Set 2014 às 00:17)

Administrador disse:


> Não consigo reproduzir esse erro no meu PC. O que fazes para que te apareça um scroll duplo?



Já descobri porque é que aquele erro aparecia, tem a haver com o extra do Firefox ''Adblock Plus'', bastou desactivar no site e ficou a funcionar tudo em pleno.


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Set 2014 às 00:40)

Está muito bom. Parabéns.


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Set 2014 às 09:45)

Forum novo. Tem bom aspecto. Vamos ver como me adapto. Bom não há-de ser para _cranios_ ... Vai ser bem 

P.s. Onde está _Membros online_... expressa, seguidamente, o número de _robots_. O que são os robots??? Já não há  chatbox?


----------



## Rachie (22 Set 2014 às 11:43)

Administrador disse:


> Antes de mais obrigado a todos pelo feedback!
> 
> Vamos às dúvidas...
> 
> Se o ecrã do telemóvel for muito pequeno o tema no telemóvel tem esse comportamento devido à falta de espaço, não há nada que possa fazer.



Sim é pequeno, o meu ecrã só tem 3.5". Agora acedi pelo PC e dá para ver as localizações. No telemóvel já percebi que basta clicar no membro e abre um pop up com a informação, que se fecha facilmente.
Quanto ao ajuste das imagens no telemóvel acho fantástico  Antes era preciso minimizar a página, o que fazia com que as letras ficassem pequenas e era preciso arrastar a página dum lado pro outro. Agora é mais simples.

Muitos parabéns pela nova plataforma


----------



## Batalha64 (22 Set 2014 às 12:49)

Ao tentar carregar fotos jpeg recebo sempre esta mensagem e não consigo carregar qualquer foto.
"O ficheiro carregado não tem uma extensão válida.

CIMG0990.JPG"


----------



## CptRena (22 Set 2014 às 13:25)

Deve ser por estar JPG em maiusculas em vez de jpg


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Set 2014 às 14:15)

Se for esse o problema acho estranho dado que deveria ser válido nas duas formas.


----------



## CptRena (22 Set 2014 às 15:03)

Pois, eu não tenho a certeza. O meu comentário era mais numa tentativa de o colega experimentar mudar a extensão e tentar anexar novamente o ficheiro a ver se funcionava.
Como dizes SpiderVV, também achei estranho. Normalmente é case-insensitive.

Edit (15:19)
Já vi que não, não se trata disso. É mesmo que as imagens não são de colocar dessa forma. A mim nem deixa sequer seleccionar para me dar esse erro. Simplesmente não consigo seleccionar esses ficheiros. Só deixa mesmo ficheiros .pdf


----------



## jotasetubal (22 Set 2014 às 15:36)

e antigamente havia um botão que nos levava directamente à ultima mensagem do tópico. Agora só vejo a opção de carregar na ultima página e depois fazer scroll down  até ao fim. Não há nada equivalente neste novo formato?


----------



## CptRena (22 Set 2014 às 15:50)

Para fazer isso, siga os passos:

Na página principal do fórum clicar no sub-menu "Novas Mensagens".
Depois ao clicar nos links que aparecem nessa página, para os tópicos que contém mensagens novas, irá ter à última mensagem não lida.

Edit (15:57)
Se o que quiser é mesmo ir ter directamente à última mensagem colocada num tópico, basta clicar no timestamp (e.g. "3 minutos atrás") que aparece nas listas de tópicos com mensagens novas, por baixo do nick do autor da mensagem


----------



## Administrador (22 Set 2014 às 16:09)

A função de carregar ficheiros é apenas para ficheiros zip, rar, txt e pdf. Para imagens usem o imgur.com.



Maria Papoila disse:


> Forum novo. Tem bom aspecto. Vamos ver como me adapto. Bom não há-de ser para _cranios_ ... Vai ser bem
> 
> P.s. Onde está _Membros online_... expressa, seguidamente, o número de _robots_. O que são os robots??? Já não há  chatbox?



Robôs são bots que rastreiam as páginas do fórum de forma automática, como por exemplo o Googlebot do Google.

E efectivamente o chatbox deixou de existir.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Set 2014 às 05:00)

CptRena disse:


> Para fazer isso, siga os passos:
> 
> Na página principal do fórum clicar no sub-menu "Novas Mensagens".
> Depois ao clicar nos links que aparecem nessa página, para os tópicos que contém mensagens novas, irá ter à última mensagem não lida.
> ...


Mas porque é que ao clicar no nome do tópico não vai directamente para a última mensagem lida, mas sim para a 1ª página? É mesmo assim?


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Set 2014 às 08:34)

Sim, tem que se carregar onde diz "há X minutos".


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2014 às 08:48)

Boas, 

Não se consegue ver os membros e nº de visitantes que estão a visualizar determinado tópico? Isto estando sem o login..e mesmo com o login apenas aparecem os membros, visitantes está sempre 0, é algum bug? Ou faz parte do novo formato?

Apenas clicando em http://www.meteopt.com/forum/online/?page=2 se conseguem ver os visitantes ou Robôs, mas indo ao tópico não dá para ver o nº total de visitantes a ver o tópico.

Por exemplo, neste momento estão x visitantes a ver o tópico previsão tempo e modelos, mas quando se vai ao tópico  aparecem 0 visitantes..

Não é que seja muito importante, mas por vezes era interessante ver quantos visitantes havia a determinado momento num tópico, em especial em alturas de tempo mais "activo" em que o fórum era mais visitado.


----------



## Administrador (25 Set 2014 às 16:44)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Mas porque é que ao clicar no nome do tópico não vai directamente para a última mensagem lida, mas sim para a 1ª página? É mesmo assim?



Ele em princípio só vai directamente para a primeira mensagem não lida se tiveres visitado esse tópico anteriormente (e já depois da migração para este nova plataforma), caso contrário vai sempre para o início do tópico.



Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Não se consegue ver os membros e nº de visitantes que estão a visualizar determinado tópico? Isto estando sem o login..e mesmo com o login apenas aparecem os membros, visitantes está sempre 0, é algum bug? Ou faz parte do novo formato?
> 
> ...



Aqui funciona tudo bem e aparece o número visitantes, experimenta ver nos tópicos de seguimento.


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2014 às 21:06)

Administrador disse:


> Ele em princípio só vai directamente para a primeira mensagem não lida se tiveres visitado esse tópico anteriormente (e já depois da migração para este nova plataforma), caso contrário vai sempre para o início do tópico.
> 
> 
> 
> Aqui funciona tudo bem e aparece o número visitantes, experimenta ver nos tópicos de seguimento.





Não consigo ver em nenhum tópico o nº de visitantes, aparece sempre 0 , os membros que estão on line e a ver o tópico  vejo correctamente, isto usando qualquer browser  até em computadores diferentes, mesmo no tablet aparece sempre visitantes 0,  já limpei as caches dos browsers  etc..que estranho 

Por exemplo neste aqui aparece:

*Utilizadores a ler este tópico (Membros: 1, Visitantes: 0)*

Em qualquer tópico , visitantes sempre 0.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Set 2014 às 21:12)

Realmente aqui também me acontece, visitei alguns tópicos que estavam a ser visitados por visitantes e aparece sempre zero.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2014 às 21:14)

O mesmo por aqui.


----------



## Administrador (25 Set 2014 às 21:42)

Estive a verificar para o seguimento das previsões e bate tudo certo, havia 16 visitantes em Visitantes Online e no tópico também mostrava os 16 visitantes. Nos tópicos em que mostra zero pode haver a possibilidade de não haver mesmo nenhum visitante.


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2014 às 09:23)

Bom dia,

o problema mantêm-se, não consigo ver os visitantes em qualquer tópico que visite, ainda ontem vim ao tópico previsão do tempo e modelos e a qualquer hora havia sempre 0 visitantes.

Deixo aqui um print screen feito há pouco às 9:19  no tópico previsão do tempo e modelos Setembro/2014







Não percebo o que possa causar isto, em qualquer computador ou browser e a qualquer momento sempre 0 visitantes


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2014 às 09:45)

Outro print screen, agora mesmo às 9:43: ( tópico previsão do tempo e modelos Setembro/2014 )






Não acredito que não haja pelo menos 1 visitante a visualizar  este  tópico neste momento..


----------



## Administrador (27 Set 2014 às 23:19)

Eu sempre que verifico, bate certo. A próxima vez que voltares a ver zero visitantes nesse tópico, verifica também que não há ninguém aqui.


----------



## Snifa (27 Set 2014 às 23:32)

Agora mesmo:








clicando de imediato no tópico litoral centro e fazendo o print screen lá estão os 0 visitantes:


----------



## Administrador (28 Set 2014 às 01:39)

Ok já vi que o problema apenas estava presente para membros normais ou não registados e por isso ninguém do Staff deu conta. Penso que agora já está tudo ok.

Obrigado pelo feedback.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Set 2014 às 02:45)

Está resolvido, já consegui ver o número de visitantes num tópico. Obrigado é pelo tempo despendido a matar bugs e afinar coisas.


----------



## Snifa (28 Set 2014 às 08:44)

Tudo OK agora, já consigo ver o nº visitantes em qual quer tópico


----------



## Zapiao (6 Out 2014 às 19:11)

Colegas deixei de receber as actualizaçoes no email dos topicos subscritos. É defeito ou feitio ?


----------

